# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] πληκτρολόγιο mad catz strike 7!!!! ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 2

## gladiator4

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χριστός ανέστη! πριν κάποιους μήνες είχα ανεβάσει ένα θέμα σχετικά με το πληκτρολόγιο  mad catz strike 7 που μπορείτε να δείτε λεπτομέρειες εδώ:http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70493  τότε έψαχνα ένα εξάρτημα (voltage regulator) το οποίο νόμιζα ότι έχει πρόβλημα αλλά τελικά όπως αποδείχτηκε αφού πρώτα αναγκάστηκα να βγάλω τα εξαρτήματα ένα-ένα για να τα μετρήσω.. ότι η μέτρηση που είχα κάνει πάνω στο κύκλωμα στο voltage regulator ήταν λάθος και επηρεάζονταν τελικά από αυτό το τρανζίστορ που έχω κυκλωμένο στη φώτο και αφού το έβγαλα είναι πράγματι βραχυκυκλωμένοΤώρα το πρόβλημα όπως και την προηγούμενη φορά είναι ότι η εταιρία που έχει το πληκτρολόγιο δεν δίνει καμιά πληροφορία όπως πχ σχηματικό και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να βρω τον κωδικό του  τρανζίστορ για να το παραγγείλω.. Ο κωδικός που έχει πάνω είναι -KF απο το Q που έχει δίπλα καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι τρανζίστορ smd αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω καμιά πληροφορία για αυτό στο ίντερνετ.. οπότε οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιος θα βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ....!!!16395521_1842854549287653_943449965_n.jpg

----------

stalien (01-04-19)

----------


## lepouras

με βάση αυτό 

http://www.s-manuals.com/smd/kf
ίσως είναι αυτό
http://www.s-manuals.com/pdf/datashe...bdl_vishay.pdf

----------


## gladiator4

στην Ελλάδα λες να το βρω εύκολα αυτό? υπάρχει κάποιο παρόμοιο που μπορώ να το βρω ποιο εύκολα;

----------

